# 'Likes'



## black'n'yellow (26 Nov 2012)

Just noticed my 'likes' count has dropped overnight, from 600+ down to 593. Now, I'm not losing any sleep over it, but is this a system error, or have I upset someone to the point that they are fanatically going through my old posts, 'unliking' my comments...??


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

There was a problem with someone else's account where their posts have been wiped. That is probably the reason.


----------



## black'n'yellow (26 Nov 2012)

good point - possibly Mr Jazloc below, perhaps. Ta..


----------



## Col5632 (27 Nov 2012)

I noticed some of my posts had also disappeared, again not losing any sleep over it but just wondered what happened


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I noticed some of my posts had also disappeared, again not losing any sleep over it but just wondered what happened


 

If you replied to any spammers threads that were deleted then yes, your posts would also disappear.


----------



## benb (27 Nov 2012)

I liked your OP. Hope that helps you feel validated!


----------



## Col5632 (27 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> If you replied to any spammers threads that were deleted then yes, your posts would also disappear.


 
Ah that makes sense, cant remember which threads i have replied too


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Nov 2012)

benb said:


> I liked your OP. Hope that helps you feel validated!


 
thanks - I'm feeling much better now...


----------



## colly (27 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> thanks - I'm feeling much better now...


There's one for you to 'up' the count again.


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Nov 2012)

thanks - every like increases my power...   or something....


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

Okayyyyy............there IS something wrong.........i look up yesterday after reading this thread "Like-464"............today its "Likes-480"........not that i'm complaining or anything but i honestly swear i havent posted anything for the past week or so and no like alerts form yesterday to today.......and i didn't keep Shaun at gunpoint either....so........er........can anybody explain this??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


> Okayyyyy............there IS something wrong.........i look up yesterday after reading this thread "Like-464"............today its "Likes-480"........not that i'm complaining or anything but i honestly swear i havent posted anything for the past week or so and no like alerts form yesterday to today.......and i did'nt keep Shaun at gunpoint either....so........er........can anybody explain this??



You obviously posted something so devastating funny that nobody noticed straight away!


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You obviously posted something so devastating funny that nobody noticed straight away!


Well zen how do you explain the "No Alerts" factor....Mr.Doug


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


> Well zen how do you explain the "No Alerts" factor....Mr.Doug



Its a bit of a pain having to post them to India you know, and I wouldn't be surprised if some got lost.


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Nov 2012)

Hang on - last night I'm pretty sure my likes were at something like 612 - thanks in part to all these fine fellas above...  

However, I log in this morning and they are now at 629..?? 

Something's going on.....


----------



## Hitchington (28 Nov 2012)

I hope my 'likes' count doesn't drop, otherwise it'll screw up my spreadsheet and graph that I've made.


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Its a bit of a pain having to post them to India you know, and I wouldn't be surprised if some got lost.


Say,do you know something about some posts coming to India getting lost????


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Hang on - last night I'm pretty sure my likes were at something like 612 - thanks in part to all these fine fellas above...
> 
> However, I log in this morning and they are now at 629..??
> 
> Something's going on.....


Hah,i told MDB so,but that man never listens


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


> Okayyyyy............there IS something wrong.........i look up yesterday after reading this thread "Like-464"............today its "Likes-480"........not that i'm complaining or anything but i honestly swear i havent posted anything for the past week or so and no like alerts form yesterday to today.......and i didn't keep Shaun at gunpoint either....so........er........can anybody explain this??


 
Maybe you're being liked for staying away...


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Maybe you're being liked for staying away...


Why you mean,inconsiderate,feelingless creature


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


> Why you mean,inconsiderate,feelingless creature



To be fair, he does have a point though Nihal


----------



## snorri (28 Nov 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I hope my 'likes' count doesn't drop, otherwise it'll screw up my spreadsheet and graph that I've made.


......not to mention the new bike I was going to award myself for hitting my 'Likes' target.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

I want to get to at least 10,000 posts and 2000 likes before I go into hospital next year now!

I have 9183 posts and 1827 likes currently you see, so if I lose any of them then I'll be suing Shaun! 


EDIT: Oh 1828 likes, thanks Mickle!

Edit... Oh I can see this being a pain!  .... its at 1831 now anyway.


----------



## Shaun (28 Nov 2012)

Don't worry ... it was a temporary blip. 

When Jazloc's account was accidentally closed all the likes and post counts were deducted for anyone who'd posted in one of his threads; when his account was reinstated so were all the likes and posts. 

However, because the software only adjusts the counts on a timed cycle, the change wasn't _immediately_ visible.

Should all be back to normal now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

9201 posts and 1834 likes..... I'm sure I'll get at least 2000 likes at least


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

1838 likes now, thanks Rockaay!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

......1843, its fair whizzin' up and I don't even see all of the posts responsible!


----------



## Nihal (28 Nov 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> To be fair, he does have a point though Nihal


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


>



Oh come here, we don't mean it really!




..... Well, at least I think we don't.


----------

